# Help Needed



## Milford (Dec 24, 2010)

I am a new member to the forum,was wondering if someone can give me help on a Coleman Powermate 6250 Gen Model PM0525303.First,the governor broke off the flywheel had that repaired.Now all of a sudden it was running and stopped putting out 110V.I tried to excite it with a 12V
battery that did not work,there are not any repair manuals on this model I
understand.Coleman has gone out of out of business,and the new owners
are not much help.I would like to repair the unit if possible as it only has about 25hrs on it.Thanks for any help.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

first off welcome aboard and i think this thread that i copied from mtf might be just what you need to get your generator up and running again or atleast is worth a try 
Generator HELP! - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i sure hope mine works when i put the new carb on it


----------

